

Ask HN: Best blogging platform for a startup's blog - kdforf

I&#x27;m already running a tumblr blog for my startup but tumblr is not quite what we need. Both medium and svbtle look nice and pretty useful but is it a cheap thing to use those platforms?
======
beat
"Cheap" shouldn't be your first thought. "Effective" matters more. Can you get
the layout you want? Will you have to deal with embedded ads? Are you
vulnerable to the vagaries of someone else's failure?

Wordpress is very popular, of course. Pay for a hosted solution somewhere
(Dreamhost is like ten bucks a month), and use the standard.

Personally, I'm moving over to WebPop
([http://www.webpop.com](http://www.webpop.com)). It's a little more
expensive, but it breaks out of the Wordpress paradigm, it's based on
Foundation so it has all the modern responsive stuff without looking like
Bootstrap, it provides total control over your code, and it has a clean
separation of structure and content. Also, they're hosting on Rackspace and
boosting with Akamai, so it should be robust against traffic spikes.

------
tlongren
Anchor CMS and Fortrabbit. It's what I use for
[http://blog.vpsstat.us/](http://blog.vpsstat.us/). Totally free.

